# The "Official" 2Cool Bicycle thread.



## Gary

Since many of us ride bikes I thought it might be a good idea to have our own thread. Yea I know this is an RC forum but, I like bikes too! 

Good sites for those who wrench on their own bikes.

http://www.parktool.com/repair/

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/

Discussion boards. Local, The Anthills forum.

http://www.theanthills.com/community/

GHORBA

http://www.ghorba.org/

The best Mountain Bike forum.

http://forums.mtbr.com/index.php


----------



## Guffinator

I picked up a bike rack today for the Stang. I'll be putting in some wrenching time this afternoon getting the bike up to snuff.


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> I picked up a bike rack today for the Stang. I'll be putting in some wrenching time this afternoon getting the bike up to snuff.


You have my phone number?


----------



## Guffinator

I don't think I do Gary.

I brought the ol girl out. Put some air in the tires and put some new rubbers on the handlebars.

You guessed right Gary, the front is a Manitou. It feels a bit squishy. I'm going to do a Google and see what I can find about fixing it up. The derailers still need some work too.

I was even able to find my shoes!


----------



## Guffinator

When do we ride?


----------



## madf1man

OMG! Unless it rain haaaaard tonight I'm going in the morn


----------



## Guffinator

madf1man said:


> OMG! Unless it rain haaaaard tonight I'm going in the morn


Where and when?


----------



## Gary

If the fork feels ok Guff, ride it!  Lose the reflectors though. :slimer:


----------



## madf1man

Call me in the morn Chris, cell on the website. I'll take ya around the dam or partially at least. You'll have fun and feel good about it. 8 -9 is ok with me.


----------



## Guffinator

Will do Trey


----------



## Gary

Im stuck at work.


----------



## fishermanX

I've got a bike, I've got a bike.


----------



## madf1man

8:15 behind the sound barrier wall at boheme and belt 8 feeder.


----------



## fishermanX

Next time trey, Had to come to the shop to make a part for my 1/8th scale so I can practice today and get ready for the rc pro series in dallas in two weeks. Lets ride during the week after 5pm. I still have to buy some clipless shoes anyways. You aint ridin if you aint cliped in. Later........


----------



## Txmm13

Great idea starting a bike forum !!!!


----------



## DanielT

I am going to start riding on Tues & Thurs at the anthills after work. I will start around 5:15-5:30. let me know if you are interested


----------



## fishermanX

I'm down my brother. I need shoes, helmet and something other than dickies work pants to ride in. I'm gonna try and get all that on monday.


----------



## madf1man

20 miles 1st time for Guff. I think he may be trouble in the future. After work rides will be good for me also. Lets confirm here day of type deal. My cell is also on HIRCR website


----------



## Gary

WTG Guff! 20 miles your first time out, and riding with Trey is dang good!


----------



## Guffinator

My legs are jello, and tomorrow is squat day in the gym!!!

Trey took it easy on me, he's a machine. No way I can keep up with him...yet!

I'm down for some mid-week riding. Trey and I were talking about this earlier. I don't get off until 6 though, but I work really close to the anthills so I can be there really quickly.

My derailers still are whacky though. I've got about 6 gears out of 21.


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> My legs are jello, and tomorrow is squat day in the gym!!!
> 
> Trey took it easy on me, he's a machine. No way I can keep up with him...yet!
> 
> I'm down for some mid-week riding. Trey and I were talking about this earlier. I don't get off until 6 though, but I work really close to the anthills so I can be there really quickly.
> 
> My derailers still are whacky though. I've got about 6 gears out of 21.


Your cables must have stretched. Play with the tension a little and lube up the deraillers pivots with some 3in1 oil.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> I'm down my brother. I need shoes, helmet and something other than dickies work pants to ride in. I'm gonna try and get all that on monday.


You only have one bottle cage so youll need a Camelback. You wanna try the Bowl to highway 6 run, all lowers Sunday?


----------



## Guffinator

Gary said:


> Your cables must have stretched. Play with the tension a little and lube up the deraillers pivots with some 3in1 oil.


I checked out that maintenance site that you posted, it was really helpful. After doing a bit of reading I'm lead to believe my high and low end screws are fine, it's simply too much slop in the cables. I got the bike in 2000 and they've never been adjusted.

My helmet literally fell apart. All the padding in it was dry rotted. When we got back to the cars my entire head was covered in black dust. It was a mess.

Item number 22 on my "must get" list...new helmet.


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> I checked out that maintenance site that you posted, it was really helpful. After doing a bit of reading I'm lead to believe my high and low end screws are fine, it's simply too much slop in the cables. I got the bike in 2000 and they've never been adjusted.
> 
> My helmet literally fell apart. All the padding in it was dry rotted. When we got back to the cars my entire head was covered in black dust. It was a mess.
> 
> Item number 22 on my "must get" list...new helmet.


Yea, you should never have to adjust the A-B or the high-low screws once its set.


----------



## Jeff Dean

What do you guys think of 29ers? Looked at a rockhopper 29er today.VERY NICE! Was wondering what ya'll thought


----------



## Gary

Jeff Dean said:


> What do you guys think of 29ers? Looked at a rockhopper 29er today.VERY NICE! Was wondering what ya'll thought


Never rode one myself Jeff but from what I understand they roll better. Imagine tiny 2" skateboard wheels rolling over roots and rocks. They wont work very well where like a large diameter wheel is much better for stuff like that. The downside of 29" wheels vs. 26" wheels is moment of inertia. They are heavier and takes more power to overcome their weight. In cycling, normally, the lowest possible weight would be desirable especially when it comes to rotating mass and unsprung weight.

On the flip side, they roll better over the big stuff. Personally, I think its a fad.


----------



## Jeff Dean

I think the other bikes I was looking at was a Gary Fisher Wahoo disk and a std. rockhopper. Guy said the components on the wahoo were a little better than the rockhoppers.


----------



## Gary

Jeff Dean said:


> I think the other bikes I was looking at was a Gary Fisher Wahoo disk and a std. rockhopper. Guy said the components on the wahoo were a little better than the rockhoppers.


Either bike is great! The only concern I would have with the Fisher is that G2 geometry thing. They build the frame to a certain geometry that requires a special fork and you cant upgrade or replace the fork later down the road without affecting the handling. I would go with the Rockhopper. Componants are cheap. Wheels and forks are expensive.


----------



## Gary

Today's pics of my "Budget Build". I went from full rigid to a cheap and heavy suspension fork.


----------



## fishermanX

I wanna ride, I wanna ride. Trey and Guff, I'm down for any day during the week just about. Just have to buy some shoes. I saw some the other day for like $80.00.Kinda high dollor.Hopefully I can find some cheaper cause 1/8th scale RC is really hurtin my wallet.I'm just gonna have to ride with out a helmet for a few days though, I know Gary will have somthing to say about that. Let me know guys. Later.......


----------



## Guffinator

Any preferences between hydraulic and manual disk brakes?


----------



## Freshwaterman




----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> Any preferences between hydraulic and manual disk brakes?


Done both and I like mechanical better. Hydro's are slightly better when it comes to modulation but when it comes down to cost and maintenance, Ill take mechanicals. I have Avid BB5s but the most popular are the Avid BB7s.

How's the endorphine buzz going?


----------



## Gary

JDF Turtle said:


>


Nothing Like CK hardware to make a man grin!  Sweet build!


----------



## cjtamu

Me likey the Surly single, thought about building one when I got the OM. Came off the courts this weekend with nothing pulled and all the digits I went there with, LOL. Progress, finally getting the atrophied muscles stretched back out. Gimme a few weeks to get my legs back under me and I'm down for some weekday riding, Hershey Park is 5 minutes from my house. Bicycle World and Fitness has a group that goes to the Anthills at least once a week, I'll check with Chris and see what days they go.


----------



## Guffinator

http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3191

Guff likey!


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3191
> 
> Guff likey!


I had one! Sweet bike.


----------



## insaneracin2003

where-abouts is the AntHills?


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> where-abouts is the AntHills?


Along Buffalo Boyou. From about Highway 6 to Wilcrest.


----------



## fishermanX

Is it to wet to ride?


----------



## Guffinator

fishermanX said:


> Is it to wet to ride?


Probably for the trails, unless you like mud that is. Trey and I stayed on the road course for the most part.


----------



## cjtamu

It's definitely too wet now boyo. My office is at I-10 and Dairy Ashford and it's been raining since 12:30. If you ride the trails when it's wet it ruts them up and then people start to complain. As an aside, you can get to the Anthills from Hershey Park (named after one of H'town's biggest MTB haters, LOL).


----------



## Gary

And riding when the trails are wet is a big no no!


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> And riding when the trails are wet is a big no no!


LOL. Plus, you don't have the tools to do the overhaul you'd need after. Alyssa ran a double points race in the rain last year and it took me 2 hours to get that bike clean.


----------



## fishermanX

cjtamu said:


> LOL. Plus, you don't have the tools to do the overhaul you'd need after. Alyssa ran a double points race in the rain last year and it took me 2 hours to get that bike clean.


You have a girl that races bmx?


----------



## cjtamu

She was, took some time off after she got hurt end of last season, ready to start again. This is my 9 year old, just started last year in Novice but loves it. My older daughter is the one who's bad to the bone on a BMX bike, the 1997 PK Ripper was hers. Unfortunately, she's almost 21 years old, which means I'll never let you meet her. Ha ha ha ha ha.

BTW, BMX makes its Olympic debut at like 8:00 PM tomorrow our time. With the time difference I think the finals will start at like 2:00 AM our time on Thurs, yuck, but sould be shown live. US has some good riders in it, including local boy (Conroe) Kyle Bennett. World Champ, and likely would have been ABA champ last year if he hadn't gotten hurt mid season (still almost won it). Mike Day and Donny Robinson are also good, and Jill Kintner is a past World Champ in MTB who's come back to BMX for the Olympics. The course is just wild, the gate is like 3 stories high, they're going to hit 40+ mph.


----------



## fishermanX

I had a bike called the pk ripper like 20yrs ago. I loved that bike. Than it got stolen from in front of a mall. My brother used to race but cause my dad was so cheap I never got a chance to. I'd like to come and check out some races some time.


----------



## insaneracin2003

I went out to 3-palms to watch some quad racing a couple weeks ago and they were racing bmx at Armidillos. So I just had to stop by and show my son what daddy used to do when I was 9.....I had soooooo much fun racing....and I was on a Huffy........heavy as dog poo-poo on a wet day but I was still able to finish the series in 4th ......aahhhh. the good ole days......

btw chris, when we were out there at the bmx track i was looking to see if you were out there....


----------



## fishermanX

Where is this bmx track at?


----------



## insaneracin2003

I-45 1 exit north of 242 on the South bound side


----------



## Gary

Guff. After our talk on the phone, think about this. A steel frame rides better than aluminum and at this price, this may be the right choice for you in the 17" frame size.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI297T00-Jamis+Dragon+Comp+Bike+07.aspx


----------



## cjtamu

fishermanX said:


> Where is this bmx track at?


What Paul said, it's right next to the MX track. The other local BMX track is in Pearland on Old Manvel Road (CR 101 I think?).


----------



## Jeff Dean

I looked at a sweet bike yesterday, probably my favorite so far. Cannondale F4. Hydro disc's, sram x5 and x7 components. It has a head shock fork on it, have you guys heard good or bad about it? Reviews on mtrb are actually better than the other forks on the bikes I have been looking at.

Also tried on some bikes for size, but I didn't get to ride any cause of the weather. The guys said my upper body would fit a large frame, while my lower body should use a medium. Which way should I go? Remember I will be a noob on the trails, with a conservative riding style, I think....

Hope to pull the trigger this week and get started.


----------



## Gary

Jeff Dean said:


> I looked at a sweet bike yesterday, probably my favorite so far. Cannondale F4. Hydro disc's, sram x5 and x7 components. It has a head shock fork on it, have you guys heard good or bad about it? Reviews on mtrb are actually better than the other forks on the bikes I have been looking at.
> 
> Also tried on some bikes for size, but I didn't get to ride any cause of the weather. The guys said my upper body would fit a large frame, while my lower body should use a medium. Which way should I go? Remember I will be a noob on the trails, with a conservative riding style, I think....
> 
> Hope to pull the trigger this week and get started.


The specs sound pretty good. You have be carefull about what you read on reviews though. Brand loyalist sometimes go overboard. Personally, i wouldnt have one just because of the looks. lol

On the frame size you should be better off with the large frame. The medium frame will have a shorter top tube length and that might make the cockpit feel cramped. As long as the standover height is ok, stay with the larger frame.


----------



## cjtamu

If you're going to use it mostly offroad you want several inches of standover height. Have the guy at the shop look at the fit and see. If you have enough then go with the bigger frame. If you go with a smaller frame and the cockpit feels a little cramped make them put a longer stem on it.


----------



## Guffinator

I looked at some Cannondale's yesteday as well, looked like nice bikes for the price. I fell in love with a Trek fully though. $1900 though, ouch.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> If you're going to use it mostly offroad you want several inches of standover height. Have the guy at the shop look at the fit and see. If you have enough then go with the bigger frame. If you go with a smaller frame and the cockpit feels a little cramped make them put a longer stem on it.


Depending on the head angle a longer or shorter stem could adversly affect the steering geometry. Looking at the F4 the fork itself has some rake built in. Your right. The shop guys will have to fit him.


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> I looked at some Cannondale's yesteday as well, looked like nice bikes for the price. I fell in love with a Trek fully though. $1900 though, ouch.


This one?

http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3437


----------



## Bane

Biff you still ridin that Red and Blue V8


----------



## Gary

Bane said:


> Biff you still ridin that Red and Blue V8


Danny?


----------



## Guffinator

Gary said:


> This one?
> 
> http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3437


I think so, the one I saw was silver though.


----------



## Bane

Yes it is.


----------



## fishermanX

LOL , Bane was the name of my friends dog who was psycho and bit every one who came around. Gave one girl like 30 stiches in here face.


----------



## Gary

Bane said:


> Yes it is.


Whats up bro!  Long time no see. lol. Naw, the DBR has long been gone.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> LOL , Bane was the name of my friends dog who was psycho and bit every one who came around. Gave one girl like 30 stiches in here face.


Andy, remember Danny from Bike Route? Thats him!


----------



## Gary

What you been up too Danny? Still in the biz?


----------



## fishermanX

Gary said:


> Andy, remember Danny from Bike Route? Thats him!


Kinda, its been a while. He's the one that sold you the diamond back , right.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Kinda, its been a while. He's the one that sold you the diamond back , right.


Yea. And I traded either a B2 or B3 for a wheelset.


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> Depending on the head angle a longer or shorter stem could adversly affect the steering geometry. Looking at the F4 the fork itself has some rake built in. Your right. The shop guys will have to fit him.


Changing the stem doesn't change the steering geometry, it only changes rider position and weight placement. Head and tube angles, top tube length, rake, trail, etc. will all stay the same. Just have to adjust saddle position to get back to neutral.

Big, ugly, Danny who worked at Bike Route, and then Westside Schwinn after John bought it? I still have an Odyssey needle bearing headest in my Paramount that he pressed in for me (a tool I don't have). Love that guy, he's about the only other guy my size you see riding, ha ha ha. Are you wrenching part time at BWF?


----------



## insaneracin2003

all the bike talk is giving me the "wanna go buy one" attitude......


----------



## cjtamu

insaneracin2003 said:


> all the bike talk is giving me the "wanna go buy one" attitude......


LOL. Bad as RC cars. You need special tools, there are a ton of hopups available, different tires for different conditions, etc. Sound familiar? Ha ha ha.


----------



## insaneracin2003

I really love riding bikes, although I have never been real MB riding....as in trails and such. I used to ride my BMX everywheres....But since I got my first car, i have really been neglecting bikes....great excersize for sure....This can be something that I would love to do.....you guys ride on weekends?? I really don't think my Huffy MB can handle it....but hey, Ill give it a shot.....


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Changing the stem doesn't change the steering geometry, it only changes rider position and weight placement. Head and tube angles, top tube length, rake, trail, etc. will all stay the same. Just have to adjust saddle position to get back to neutral.
> 
> Big, ugly, Danny who worked at Bike Route, and then Westside Schwinn after John bought it? I still have an Odyssey needle bearing headest in my Paramount that he pressed in for me (a tool I don't have). Love that guy, he's about the only other guy my size you see riding, ha ha ha. Are you wrenching part time at BWF?


Yea but stem length changes the lever arm. Longer is slower steering etc.

Yup! Its that Danny. I used to practically live at the Bike route. This is how it went. John would eat a can of tuna and Danny and I would get the Shrimp Fried Rice with that red Tai pepper at General Joes. 

They built my DBR when they were at the Schwinn shop and those two were the only guys I would ever let touch my bikes. Man I miss the Bike Route.


----------



## Gary

insaneracin2003 said:


> I really love riding bikes, although I have never been real MB riding....as in trails and such. I used to ride my BMX everywheres....But since I got my first car, i have really been neglecting bikes....great excersize for sure....This can be something that I would love to do.....you guys ride on weekends?? I really don't think my Huffy MB can handle it....but hey, Ill give it a shot.....


Sorry but we cant be seen with anyone on a Huffy! :slimer:

j/k. Itll be fine for the paved stuff but I wouldnt chance it down by the water. It wont hold up.


----------



## Guffinator

insaneracin2003 said:


> I really love riding bikes, although I have never been real MB riding....as in trails and such. I used to ride my BMX everywheres....But since I got my first car, i have really been neglecting bikes....great excersize for sure....This can be something that I would love to do.....you guys ride on weekends?? I really don't think my Huffy MB can handle it....but hey, Ill give it a shot.....


We rode last Sunday, mainly on road. I bet your Huffy will be fine.


----------



## cjtamu

Bike Route is still open. But just one store now. They moved the 59 store to Town Center in Sugar Land. Greg is still there, as good a bike mechanic as you'll find. I'd heard Danny was wrenching occasionally at BWF, don't know if that's still the case. No idea where John went. Maybe Danny will put his beer down and get on here and tell us, LOL.


----------



## Gary

Im a grandpa!


----------



## cjtamu

Kudos to NBC for pre-empting live BMX coverage to show me tape of Jones and Richards blowing their races, exciting men's diving, and tape of Shawn Johnson winning a gold we all knew already she'd gotten. Ask me if I'm tuning in to anymore of their carp coverage.


----------



## cjtamu

NBC site says the BMX semis should start at 9:00 our time tonight with finals about 9:30. I'm holding my breath.


----------



## Bane

cjtamu said:


> Bike Route is still open. But just one store now. They moved the 59 store to Town Center in Sugar Land. Greg is still there, as good a bike mechanic as you'll find. I'd heard Danny was wrenching occasionally at BWF, don't know if that's still the case. No idea where John went. Maybe Danny will put his beer down and get on here and tell us, LOL.


I am retired from the bike industry. I guess everyone has to grow up sometime. The bike route was a great place to work and I to miss it sometimes. I am now a project manager for a construction company and it keeps me really busy. I did do some part time stuff at BWF but had to give it up when I took this gig. As for John he is working for the Barn in Katy last I heard, we lost touch a while back. Biff you will be happy to know that the RC bug that you started still bites. Me and the kid have 18T's but we don't get to run them as much as we would like with work and his baseball. He will be a freshman this year&#8230;**** I am getting old. Apparently there are few people on here how know me, help me out and put I name to the face so to speak.


----------



## Bane

Gary said:


> Yea. And I traded either a B2 or B3 for a wheelset.


It was a B3 and my nephew ran it into curb at mach1....boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## cjtamu

I'll be durned. Got a call from a very nice woman at NBC H'town. Not sure, but she thinks that since it was live, the time for BMX quals may have gotten pushed back by the organizers at the games. She says they definitely have the semis and finals in their 7-11 slot tonight.


----------



## Bane

So I recorded last night for nothing. O well I will repeat the process tonight.


----------



## Gary

You still ride Danny?


----------



## Bane

Gary said:


> You still ride Danny?


When i have time. I just built a Salsa Dos Niner. It is be far the coolest bike I have owned. Great Bike.


----------



## Gary

Bane said:


> When i have time. I just built a Salsa Dos Niner. It is be far the coolest bike I have owned. Great Bike.


We need to meet up and ride sometime. I should be off for the holiday.


----------



## cjtamu

Bane said:


> So I recorded last night for nothing. O well I will repeat the process tonight.


It was on but not till later so maybe you got it. Kyle Bennett got hurt in the last moto and was down about 10 minutes, finally got up and ride across. He had enough points to transfer but his shoulder is separated. Says he's going to give it a go.


----------



## Bane

Gary said:


> We need to meet up and ride sometime. I should be off for the holiday.


I think we can work that out.


----------



## Bane

cjtamu said:


> It was on but not till later so maybe you got it. Kyle Bennett got hurt in the last moto and was down about 10 minutes, finally got up and ride across. He had enough points to transfer but his shoulder is separated. Says he's going to give it a go.


That sucks! Kyle was the odds on favorite.


----------



## cjtamu

Mikey Day has been the class of the field so far. It's a big, high speed track so no big surprise. He won the TT and all 3 of his quarterfinal heats.


----------



## cjtamu

Cool, the Topeak seatpost rack I got for the OM is here. If it ever stops raining I can use it to ride around town now.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Cool, the Topeak seatpost rack I got for the OM is here. If it ever stops raining I can use it to ride around town now.


What is that? And where is the pics of Danny's bike? 

I need a wheelset yall. Any suggestions for a Clyde in the under $400 range? Mavic 717 XC disc with XT hubs at around $260? Or wait a couple of weeks for 717s with Magura hubs in the $415 range?

Or Mavic Crossrides for under $200?

The Vuelta XRP comps at $94 I have now wont last long.


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> What is that? And where is the pics of Danny's bike?
> 
> I need a wheelset yall. Any suggestions for a Clyde in the under $400 range? Mavic 717 XC disc with XT hubs at around $260? Or wait a couple of weeks for 717s with Magura hubs in the $415 range?
> 
> Or Mavic Crossrides for under $200?
> 
> The Vuelta XRP comps at $94 I have now wont last long.


It's a quick release rack that just clamps on the seatpost and will hold 30 lb or so. I bought the bag for it too, pretty slick, it slides onto the rack and clamps in. With the geometry on the OM I can't mount a lock b/w the frame, can't use a twofish lockblok on the stem b/c of it's size, can't mount it on the rear stays or seatpost. So I couldn't do any quick store trips, etc. 'cause I dang sure ain't leaving it unlocked. The bag is handy for carrying small stuff and is also insulated.

I'd go with the Mavic 717's and the XT hubs.


----------



## Gary

I wonder how much better these Magura hubs are over the XTs? This isint too bad at $419. They are also 0.9 pounds lighter than what I have now and 130 grams lighter than the XTs.http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1535


----------



## fishermanX

cjtamu said:


> Cool, the Topeak seatpost rack I got for the OM is here. If it ever stops raining I can use it to ride around town now.


Hey Chris, why dont you just go with the old tried and true method of using a frilly wicker basket with a pink bow mounted to your handlebars then you could even do a paper route if you so desire.


----------



## Bane

Gary said:


> What is that? And where is the pics of Danny's bike?
> 
> I need a wheelset yall. Any suggestions for a Clyde in the under $400 range? Mavic 717 XC disc with XT hubs at around $260? Or wait a couple of weeks for 717s with Magura hubs in the $415 range?
> 
> Or Mavic Crossrides for under $200?
> 
> The Vuelta XRP comps at $94 I have now wont last long.


Pic's of the new ride will follow. the bike is built with Sram XO/XTR mix. DT 240's on Salsa rims, Bonti XXX Stem and Bar, King headset, Avid BB7's...don't like hydro brakes. Maxxis ignitor's tires. Being old and fat the soft tail was a must.


----------



## Gary

Good site for wheels.

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?page=0&act=viewCat&catId=5


----------



## Gary

Bane said:


> Pic's of the new ride will follow. the bike is built with Sram XO/XTR mix. DT 240's on Salsa rims, Bonti XXX Stem and Bar, King headset, Avid BB7's...don't like hydro brakes. Maxxis ignitor's tires. Being old and fat the soft tail was a must.


This build was from earlier this year Danny. I sold it though.


----------



## Guffinator

Very nice bike.


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> Very nice bike.


Allmost every bolt was Ti.  Got it down to 25.6 lbs. My current HT is 29 lbs. LOL


----------



## Bane

Gary said:


> This build was from earlier this year Danny. I sold it though.


Nice bike, like the orange. As far as wheels go, you can't go wrong with XT and the 717 is a good rim. There is your winner!


----------



## fishermanX

Bane said:


> Nice bike, like the orange. As far as wheels go, you can't go wrong with XT and the 717 is a good rim. There is your winner!


Its not orange, Its MANGO. Get it right buddy or dont get it at all


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Its not orange, Its MANGO. Get it right buddy or dont get it at all


You dont belong to the CK headset group, so shut up! :slimer:


----------



## fishermanX

Neither do you anymore you wanna be fast guy.


----------



## Bane

Gary said:


> You dont belong to the CK headset group, so shut up! :slimer:


i agree, call me back when you get one hot sauce


----------



## fishermanX

Bane said:


> i agree, call me back when you get one hot sauce


Its Salsa baby..


----------



## madf1man

you guys ain't never gonna ride if your here all the dang time. Hmmmm lets see, there's an old saying from way back in the olden times, what was it, hmmmmmm oh yea, LESS TALK MORE ROCK! PS: Real bikers do it in the rain and I ain't talkin Harleys.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> you guys ain't never gonna ride if your here all the dang time. Hmmmm lets see, there's an old saying from way back in the olden times, what was it, hmmmmmm oh yea, LESS TALK MORE ROCK! PS: Real bikers do it in the rain and I ain't talkin Harleys.


"Real Bikers" do it in the dirt babY! None of that paved trail with the hybrid riders stuff! :slimer:


----------



## Guffinator

smells like SMACK in here!


----------



## fishermanX

Hey I'm a man cause I did 20 miles on the paved side and my legs feel like jello. Oh wait, That wasnt me.


----------



## madf1man

Ancient chinese proverb comes to mind. I may have this wrong but I believe it went something like this here. Its better to have ridden than not ridden at all. Here's another, One must ride 20 on asphalt first before embarking on the journey of 10 on the dirt.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Ancient chinese proverb comes to mind. I may have this wrong but I believe it went something like this here. Its better to have ridden than not ridden at all. Here's another, One must ride 20 on asphalt first before embarking on the journey of 10 on the dirt.


Even us *GRANDPAS *can ride 20 miles at the kiddy park! 

First Sunday it aint wet, a 2Cool get-together ride from the Bowl to Eldridge and back. All lowers and it aint about who is fast. It's about who has technical skills. Follow the leader and lets see where this trail goes! The guy who crashes the least gets 2nd place. 1st place goes to the oldest rider if he doesnt crash.


----------



## madf1man

20 is only the 1st level for 10. There are many other levels for those who ride the path. There is 30 for 20 and 40 for 30 and more. I personally have no intrest in other levels beyond these due to it being a pain in my arss. Once the levels are accomplished confidently easy then we go to Rocky Hill to begin again. I accept this challenge you suggest with a big grin on my face.


----------



## Guffinator

fishermanX said:


> Hey I'm a man cause I did 20 miles on the paved side and my legs feel like jello. Oh wait, That wasnt me.


Sit, roll over, play dead, don't be a ***


----------



## Guffinator

Challenges eh? This means I need a new bike!




umm...anybody have $1900 I can borrow?


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> 20 is only the 1st level for 10. There are many other levels for those who ride the path. There is 30 for 20 and 40 for 30 and more. I personally have no intrest in other levels beyond these due to it being a pain in my arss. Once the levels are accomplished confidently easy then we go to Rocky Hill to begin again. I accept this challenge you suggest with a big grin on my face.


Your gonna kick our arse huh? LOL I've ridden with ya and I know you can spin.  The lowers is a whole different thing and there is no way it can be mathematically calculated/extrapulated for comparision between a known surface and unknown surface without sufficient data comparing physics, moment of inertia, torque, energy spent etc.


----------



## Gary

Looks like Guff pulled your "Man Card" FishymanX. :slimer: He's gonna kick your heiny! lol


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> Challenges eh? This means I need a new bike!
> 
> umm...anybody have $1900 I can borrow?


Whatcha looking at?


----------



## madf1man

Oh man, this reply has timed in perfectly with the pop of a 4th tall lite so I will have to bow my head and refrain from replying further tonight. I am in no way indicating that I will be or have the ability to kick anyones arse. But I will say to those that I am aware of reading this I unwillingly do wear skin tight and sometimes semi see thru biker shorts. So if you are into the hind side of things, Hey, different strokes for different folks is all I can say.


----------



## madf1man

Man I crack myself up sometimes.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Oh man, this reply has timed in perfectly with the pop of a 4th tall lite so I will have to bow my head and refrain from replying further tonight. I am in no way indicating that I will be or have the ability to kick anyones arse. But I will say to those that I am aware of reading this I unwillingly do wear skin tight and sometimes semi see thru biker shorts. So if you are into the hind side of things, Hey, different strokes for different folks is all I can say.


What do you mean? Did Guff wear those kind of "Roadie Shorts"?


----------



## fishermanX

Hey Guff, you know I was just messin with ya right. I was on a roll yesterday.


----------



## Gary

Hey Andy. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=444738


----------



## Gary

This is for Guff. 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/mountain-bikes/frame/2008-titus-moto-lite-4485.html


----------



## fishermanX

Hey biffy, I dont think I'm gonna worry about disk brakes right now. I like that titus frame , so if in the future I replace the frame then I could do the disk thing cause a new frame will have the mounts for it. But than again ,there aint nothin wrong with what I have right now, heck I havent even riddin it yet.


----------



## madf1man

Bingo!!!! Bikings ONLY requirement is riding.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Hey biffy, I dont think I'm gonna worry about disk brakes right now. I like that titus frame , so if in the future I replace the frame then I could do the disk thing cause a new frame will have the mounts for it. But than again ,there aint nothin wrong with what I have right now, heck I havent even riddin it yet.


You were the one asking me!

Hey you need to bring it by so we can do the tune and lube. Ill be up kinda late tonight.


----------



## fishermanX

madf1man said:


> Bingo!!!! Bikings ONLY requirement is riding.


There are also some people that require gay biker shorts.


----------



## Guffinator

Biff - That frame is pure seks! No way I could afford a bike like that though.

Andy - I know you were just messing, I'm not easily offended, my biseksual friend.

Biker shorts are on my list! My taint was sore last weekend, I want the padded seat!

So, are you ninnies riding Sunday or what?


----------



## cjtamu

Bane said:


> Nice bike, like the orange. As far as wheels go, you can't go wrong with XT and the 717 is a good rim. There is your winner!


There's 2 votes for that wheelset already. You know what you're getting with Shimano. Magura's been making hubs for what, 6 weeks, LOL?

Biff, you're too sold on the CK headsets. There's other out there as good or better, just not quite as pretty.

Guff, get baggies for offroad. Just don't catch them on the nose of the saddle.


----------



## Bane

cjtamu said:


> Biff, you're too sold on the CK headsets. There's other out there as good or better, just not quite as pretty.


I hate to disagree with you but there is no other headset like a King. It is one those pieces that you add and forget.


----------



## Gary

I was planning on riding Sunday after work. Prolly just around West Oaks Mall tearing up sidewalks and looking for some stairs to climb. Or something.

I vote for Mavic 717s w/XT also. I had a set and they were bullit proof. Allthough they got better with the CK hubs.


----------



## Gary

Bane said:


> I hate to disagree with you but there is no other headset like a King. It is one those pieces that you add and forget.


+1


----------



## Guffinator

cjtamu said:


> Guff, get baggies for offroad. Just don't catch them on the nose of the saddle.


I was wearing baggies last weekend. I want a pad in my shorts damnit!


----------



## cjtamu

Guffinator said:


> I was wearing baggies last weekend. I want a pad in my shorts damnit!


LOL. They make baggies with pads. Although Lycra is better for what you were doing last weekend. And you don't want a padded seat, go the other direction. I ride a Selle Italia Flite carbon seat (no cover) on my roadie.


----------



## cjtamu

http://www.crupibmx.com/headsets.htm


----------



## Gary

Pffftt! Go big or go home. 

Crank brothers Cobalt Ti.

http://www.crankbrothers.com/directsets_cobaltti.php

With I9 wheels on a Titus ML2 Ti frame.


----------



## Gary

And for those with way too much money and no common sence, a 18.8 pound fully! That fell apart. LOL

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=389853


----------



## madf1man

I don't wear them shorts by choice. Never saw the need till one day when my baggy shorts got caught on nose of seat on a big downhill. Never wanted to spend the money for a special outfit just to ride a bike.


----------



## fishermanX

Well I ride naked so its all good.


----------



## fishermanX

Just watch out for my exaust pipe.


----------



## madf1man

There is a ride like that at Rocky Hill. As far as this sunday, I'm in for that


----------



## fishermanX

Wheres rocky hill?


----------



## madf1man

Here old site http://www.boomersrockyhill.com/ new site http://www.rockyhillranch.net/


----------



## fishermanX

Washed has was who once was never cept in someones mind.


----------



## cjtamu

Rocky Hill = fun. So does Warda, and Garner, and Tyler.


----------



## Gary

http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/sports/bikes/hydration_packs&start=8&selectedSKU=0451-01451-0003


----------



## madf1man

fishermanX said:


> Washed has was who once was never cept in someones mind.


 Redhush man! Becareful I freak out easy on the internet


----------



## Gary

I don't know what it is yall are taking but, but were gettin worried!  That being said, back to the rest of us who wear clothes in public and wouldn't even think of putting a, well, uncovered "Recycle Chute" on a squat pad! Let alone the thought of riding that way without a chain guard scares the carp out of me!  


Academy has Camelbak Mini Mules for $35. I highly suggest yall weekend warriors and posers get one.  It has enough storage to take some tools, extra tubes, a half pint of Jim Beam, a pack of cigs and for me, an oxygen bottle.


----------



## madf1man

Andy busted me is all,no worries. I'll let em pass me on the trails and lead sometime and we'll be good.


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Andy busted me is all,no worries. I'll let em pass me on the trails and lead sometime and we'll be good.


Theres no way he can keep up with you! In fact, he wont be able to keep up with me! And I'm a Grandpa! LOL

Im about to start Friday music up on TTMB.


----------



## madf1man

cjtamu said:


> Rocky Hill = fun. So does Warda, and Garner, and Tyler.


 Rocky Hill #1, Garner #2,Tyler #3. Not much to do at Warda and parts of the trail are closed/sold so even less to do. For those intrested and it being my only purpose of even being here talkin bout bikes is to motivate. A challenge here locally would be cool, just ridin with others is cool. To train for a trip to RH is even better. Can't see myself travelin to RC but to ride I will. This fall is my goal for RH. I'm not ready. Hoping others will want to do it. Once you can ride the anthills twice fast and also ride onroad 30 or 40 miles agressively RH becomes possible to enjoy. Who's in? 2 months is more than enough to prepare. Lets ride!


----------



## Guffinator

So are we meeting at Beltway 8 Sunday morning?


----------



## cjtamu

madf1man said:


> Rocky Hill #1, Garner #2,Tyler #3. Not much to do at Warda and parts of the trail are closed/sold so even less to do. For those intrested and it being my only purpose of even being here talkin bout bikes is to motivate. A challenge here locally would be cool, just ridin with others is cool. To train for a trip to RH is even better. Can't see myself travelin to RC but to ride I will. This fall is my goal for RH. I'm not ready. Hoping others will want to do it. Once you can ride the anthills twice fast and also ride onroad 30 or 40 miles agressively RH becomes possible to enjoy. Who's in? 2 months is more than enough to prepare. Lets ride!


Filled up in Oct with a triathlon, an RC race, and my daughter's 21st and my wife's well she'd kill me if I put it out for public consumption birthday, ha ha ha. What about Nov? I'm game if I can stay healthy. Four months behind on training now, geez! I still have scars from my last race at RH 10 years ago, baby head size rocks bite, LOL. It owes me one.


----------



## madf1man

Sure, I'll be in livingston sat but back early. I'll call ya about 7am or so or visversa


Guffinator said:


> So are we meeting at Beltway 8 Sunday morning?


----------



## rex cars

Guffinator said:


> Biker shorts are on my list! My taint was sore last weekend, I want the padded seat!


A seat like this?


----------



## PD2

I think he needs a seat like this:








\

That ought to fix a taint pain and a back pain at the same time!

LOL!!!

PD2


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

*It looks like I've found the famous bicycle thread!*

Let me start by saying that I'm a grandma! LOL, Gary!

I just got finished reading this WHOLE thread, and a bunch of it went right over my head. Wheels... check. Handlebars... check. Seat... check. Frame... check.

But most of that other stuff was just too much for me.

BTW, when talking about bicycles, what is a "headset." Does it have anything to do with music? Helmet? What?

Gary, I took my bike to Pearland Cycles. They put on a new seat post that will allow me to make the seat go lower. They raised my handlebars as much as they would go. Those 2 things helped my comfort a bit. Then I had them add a basket on the front for shopping, and a bell on the handlebars (get outta my way, you rascal!) 

I've started riding to the strip mall (Target, Circuit City, etc.) at the corner of FM518 and Hwy 288. I think it's about 3.5 miles one way. I stay on back streets and ride on the sidewalks. I've discovered that sidewalks are a LOT more bumpy than streets. 

I've made that trip a couple of times with no problems at all, no aches or pains, no exhaustion.

Today I talked hubby into coming along with me. Our bikes are the same size, but I discovered a difference. I don't know whether he's pedaling faster than me, or if his bike just goes faster per each footfall (y'all probably have a technical term for that). But I had to pedal somewhat faster to keep up with him. So now, we're both achey and sore and exhausted.

The good news is, I think he'll ride with me more often.

So, thank you for all the good info on bicycles that you've been giving me. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Gary

See now why I suggested a suspension bike with alot of gears Mrs. B?


----------



## Gary

Most likely Ill be riding Suday at about 1:30. Just easy stuff since the lowers will be too wet. From the entrance to George Bush park on top of the leeve to TH park. The paved trails till Eldridge and riding the uppers from there. In case anybody wants to meet up. Just an easy 15-20 miles.


----------



## cjtamu

Good peeps at Pearland. If your grandkids are old enough, take them out to see Connie and Arnie's BMX track. Kids as young as 5 riding out there, great fun.


----------



## Gary

Heck with work! I cant stand it, I'm going riding.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Gary said:


> See now why I suggested a suspension bike with alot of gears Mrs. B?


Does somebody make a suspension bike with lots of gears with an upright seating position (comfort bike)?


----------



## Gary

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Does somebody make a suspension bike with lots of gears with an upright seating position (comfort bike)?


Oh yea! Check with your bike shop. Or if you wanna look online, check out bike barn houston.


----------



## Gary

2009 bikes.

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/Bikes.aspx?Year=2009&Brand=Specialized


----------



## Jeff Dean

I'm in!! Here is a shot of my new ride. I brought it home this afternoon, and took her out for a forty five min. ride through the neighborhood. I think I need to log some miles on it to get my rear used to the seat!!


----------



## Gary

Jeff Dean said:


> I'm in!! Here is a shot of my new ride. I brought it home this afternoon, and took her out for a forty five min. ride through the neighborhood. I think I need to log some miles on it to get my rear used to the seat!!


Your bike looks, evil, mean and stealthy, I like!  I really like the "Blacked out" look! Nice choice!


----------



## Gary

Oh, and unless you have really short legs, raise the seat. Your leg should be allmost fully extended at the bottom of the pedal stroke. Yea, I know that feels weird at first.


----------



## nik77356

Why do your legs need to be almost fully extended at the bottom of the stroke?


----------



## Jeff Dean

I guess I do have short legs, cause that is pretty close lol. Maybe just a bit more. Yeah I love the look of the bike too. Now I need to get the extras together as I build some endurance so I can join you guys on a ride!


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> Why do your legs need to be almost fully extended at the bottom of the stroke?


Kind of hard to explain Nik, and a very good question! It's about how your leg muscles work best, proper set up/fit etc. It would take me an hour to type it out so Ill try the "Cliff's Notes" version. The most effecient way to power a bicycle is not to push down on the pedals. It's to "Spin"!

Look at this way. When you get mud on your shoes and just before you go into the house, what do you do? Whipe your feet on the mat? Think about that!

You dont push forward when you whipe your feet, you pull back right? When your riding a bike, its like that and we call it "Spinning". Insted of stomping on the pedals only on the downstroke, think about pulling back on the pedals like scraping dog poo off your shoes. Now your not just pushing down on the pedals, your pulling them upward with that motion. Allthought it's impossible, try doing that in all 360*. Push down, pull up, spin!

You cant do that if your set up is wrong and your saddle is too low. I'm about 6 foot, 6'1". My seat to pedal measurement is 35.5". My saddle is about 2" taller than my handlebars. lol

I know this sounds weird. Most would think sitting low with the bars way up high is the most comfortable, but it's not. Not if your going to ride for a couple of hours.

SPIN, dont push!


----------



## madf1man

Plans changed and I ended up in Livingston all day. I'm beat and got miniz track set up at 10am sun so no early morn ride for me.


----------



## Guffinator

Let's shoot for a mid-week ride. How about Wed after 6?


----------



## Gary

I was looking for some new pedals and came across an online store that I never used before. They were anywhere from $10 to $50 cheaper than everyone else that isnt shady. So I did some research and everybody had nothing but good things to say about them. The store is called Full Cycles.

http://www.fullcycles.com/

They aslo have the fork I want at $70 less than the cheapest reputable store that I know of and the shipping is free!

You have to be carefull with online bike stores. on May 27th I orderd a set of tires from beyond bikes. The next day they asked me for my CC number. I paid them through Pay Pal using direct withdraw from my checking account. A few days later they e mailed me saying the tires were on back order. They wont respond to my e mails and I still havent received my tires.

Dont use Beyond Bikes or Bike Stop.


----------



## Gary

How to build a $3000 full suspension bike for about $1650. This is top of the line.

http://bobs-bicycles.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=1852

http://www.fullcycles.com/product_info.php/cPath/62_24_135/products_id/584

http://www.fullcycles.com/product_info.php/cPath/162/products_id/1023


----------



## Jeff Dean

Help me figure out the anthills. I was looking at the map on the website. It looks like there are trails from beltway 8 to hwy. 6. Is that right? WOW if so. How far is that? Surely you guys don't ride from one end to the other and then back? I guess you decide how many miles you want to go and then go 1/2 out and 1/2 back. 

Now that brings up my next question. Do they have mile markers on the trails, or do you use the bike computer things?

I rode approx 4-6 miles today at cypresswood. Well 2 miles was getting there and back from home. Gotta love riding to the trails. Having fun so far...


----------



## Gary

You can ride from Beltway 8 to Fry road if you want, but thats not the Antills. The Anthills are on the south side of the bayou from just a tad east of Wilcrest to Eldrigde. There are what we call the uppers and the lowers. The lowers are down by the water and much more techincal than the uppers.

Nope mile markers, no nothing. Officially, the Anthills dont exist.

And yes we ride that far. I used to ride from Westheimer and Wilcrest to the trails then ride the lowers dumped me onto the uppers near Eldridge then ride those till Highway 6. And then back. That was 21 miles and I used to make it 2 hours.

Get a computer, youll be glad you did. 

Saturday I rode from Highway 6 and Richmond, to the park and to Eldridge. The trails were too wet so I came home. The heat about killed me though and I was glad to get home. I only did 12 miles in two hours. Saw some fine looking girls at the park though. 



Jeff Dean said:


> Help me figure out the anthills. I was looking at the map on the website. It looks like there are trails from beltway 8 to hwy. 6. Is that right? WOW if so. How far is that? Surely you guys don't ride from one end to the other and then back? I guess you decide how many miles you want to go and then go 1/2 out and 1/2 back.
> 
> Now that brings up my next question. Do they have mile markers on the trails, or do you use the bike computer things?
> 
> I rode approx 4-6 miles today at cypresswood. Well 2 miles was getting there and back from home. Gotta love riding to the trails. Having fun so far...


----------



## madf1man

Wed evening 6pm meet up at hope this works! See link. Neighborhood trail head parking area sorta. Hopefully trails will be dry by then.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Houston&state=TX&address=Boheme+Dr+%26+W+Gaywood+Dr&zipcode=77079&country=US&latitude=29.765767&longitude=-95.572888&geocode=INTERSECTION


----------



## cjtamu

nik77356 said:


> Why do your legs need to be almost fully extended at the bottom of the stroke?


That's for on-road riding/cruising. You want just a slight bend in the knee at the bottom of the pedal stroke, if you have it fully extened it's bad for your knees. For offroad you can lower the seat b/c you'll spend a lot more time out of the saddle than you do when you're on pavement. More huevo clearance in technical stuff (you'll be standing), and easier to hang off the back on descents. Plus, with the seatpost up high you risk cracking the seat tube on big jumps. I have a long seatpost and I drop it about 2.5" when I take my MTB offroad.

Mrs. Backlasher, I saw both Raleigh and Giant bicycles like you described this weekend (upright, lotta gears). That was at Bike Route, but anyone that sells Raleigh or Giant should be able to get them.

Jeff, nice bike.


----------



## Charles Helm

Jeff Dean said:


> I'm in!! Here is a shot of my new ride. I brought it home this afternoon, and took her out for a forty five min. ride through the neighborhood. I think I need to log some miles on it to get my rear used to the seat!!


Hmmm...


----------



## PD2

Man! All this talk about bikes and pictures of bikes makes me want to go get one! I'm just not sure I'm keen on the insane trail riding that can leave one sitting out a ride for any period of time. I love the look of the MTN bikes and don't really like the road bikes all that much, but any trail riding would be fairly flat or with no roots, jumps, and crazy, evil, endo-causing stuff. HA!

I know Chris and Gary pointed me toward a hybrid (which I know ain't nothing but for sissy's as you guys already pointed out), but is there something else or a different platform?

PD2


----------



## Guffinator

I'm with you. Now that I'm no longer a kid I realize that I CAN get hurt. If I come across anything seriously insane I'll pass, no thank you, I'll go around.


----------



## Gary

Oh yea. Im not gonna get myself hurt by trying something stupid. If I run across a section that I could possibly crash on, Ill walk through it. After 11 years I can only remember hitting the ground once. Ive stepped off a few times, but my #1 goal is not to crash. #1 reason I dont use clipless pedals too. I can care less about the extra power. I dont want a broken collar bone.


----------



## cjtamu

PD, this is the bike I was talking about for Mrs. Backlash, should be perfect for what y'all want to. Bike Route had both a Raleigh and a Giant that were very similar, both had front shocks and Shimano Altus components. Great for the neighborhood but would handle cruusin fire roads/jeep trails at state parks, etc. also. The ones I saw were on sale for just over $300. Bike Route is 281-265-3900, talk to Cindy and tell her I sent you.

Biff, clipless is the shidnit. You'll never feel more connected and you can work it much better with your legs. But I've been riding clipless since '86 or '87 so I'm biased, LOL.

+1 on coming back in one piece. If you're not sure you can ride it, leave it alone.


----------



## Guffinator

At first I was afraid of the clipless myself. Once or twice I fell over because I couldn't get out of them in time so I changed back to regular flats. Then I had an experience that proved to me why you must use clipless. Going down a steep, rooty hill (quite quickly)I was bucked off of the pedals, it was impossible to put my feet back on. Trying as hard as I could, my arse cheeks just would not grip that seat hard enough to control the bike. Luckily I didn't hit a tree because I was totally out of control. Talk about breaking a collar bone!


----------



## Jeff Dean

Charles, Nice looking bike lol
+1 on not getting hurt. Mama would be ticked off if I missed some work cause of the bike haha.


----------



## madf1man

How you fall is another factor to consider. Considered an art by folks who do it professionaly and never get hurt.


----------



## Charles Helm

Jeff Dean said:


> Charles, Nice looking bike lol


I feel like such a copycat! But really, I did not see this thread until I had the bike.

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## madf1man

Anthills are sweet. Went this morn before lunch. Who's going tomorrow night? Back brake blew out on me this morn 10 seconds or less into the ride this morn but I rode anyways. Just rode slow and attacked the hills. Already ordered the new Avid Elixir CR's as a replacement. Will be riding a friends 69er hardtail till mines going again.


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> PD, this is the bike I was talking about for Mrs. Backlash, should be perfect for what y'all want to. Bike Route had both a Raleigh and a Giant that were very similar, both had front shocks and Shimano Altus components. Great for the neighborhood but would handle cruusin fire roads/jeep trails at state parks, etc. also. The ones I saw were on sale for just over $300. Bike Route is 281-265-3900, talk to Cindy and tell her I sent you.
> 
> Biff, clipless is the shidnit. You'll never feel more connected and you can work it much better with your legs. But I've been riding clipless since '86 or '87 so I'm biased, LOL.
> 
> +1 on coming back in one piece. If you're not sure you can ride it, leave it alone.


No offense Mrs. Backlash, but CJ, you hooking me up with a bike that is used for crusin to the store and back? I mean, I've gotten older, but I'm not ready for a beach crusier. HA! Sorry....lol! Just kidding!

How do those bikes compare with the TREK 7000 Hybrid? The TREK is in about the $300 range too is the only reason I ask. Which Raleigh is it:

http://www.raleighusa.com/

Which Giant is it:

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US//

Thanks CJ!
PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> No offense Mrs. Backlash, but CJ, you hooking me up with a bike that is used for crusin to the store and back? I mean, I've gotten older, but I'm not ready for a beach crusier. HA! Sorry....lol! Just kidding!
> 
> How do those bikes compare with the TREK 7000 Hybrid? The TREK is in about the $300 range too is the only reason I ask. Which Raleigh is it:
> 
> http://www.raleighusa.com/
> 
> Which Giant is it:
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US//
> 
> Thanks CJ!
> PD2


That Raleigh is a $3000 bike Paul!


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> That Raleigh is a $3000 bike Paul!


The one that CJ told Mrs. Backlash about?!?! WHOA! That's a lot of house payments! HA!

Which one is it then that CJ said was around $300?

PD2


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

cjtamu,

Thanks for the info. I'll check into those bikes. But not the $3,000 one!

Gary,

Talking about the leg extension helping with pedaling (like wiping mud off your feet, I think you said). Well, at the regular height of the seat on my 26" (wheel size) bike, I think that's how I was pedaling. It was comfortable. Now with my seat lowered as far as it will go, I can touch the ground with both feet in tip-toe position (from balls of feet) while seated. But when I pedal, my legs feel the least bit cramped and can't extend them as far. It feels like I'm exerting less power.

I'm learning a lot. Keep the info coming.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Maybe this Giant Women's model? The Simple 7 (7-speed) average retail $330.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/women/1278/29345/


----------



## Gary

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Maybe this Giant Women's model? The Simple 7 (7-speed) average retail $330.
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/women/1278/29345/


Thats a pretty good looking bike!


----------



## cjtamu

Sorry PD and Mrs. B, this is the Giant I was talking about. The Raleigh is very similar. I suspect these are a little more upright than a hybrid. I think this is a 2009 model, the one I saw was dark green, probably 2008.
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/lifestyle/1277/29338/

Mrs. B., your original pedaling position was correct for riding on-road, sidewalks, etc. When seated, your knee should be just slightly bent at the bottom of the pedal stroke. More comfortable, easier on the knees, and more power. You really only lower the seat for offroad where you're standing on the pedals 75% of the time.


----------



## cjtamu

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Maybe this Giant Women's model? The Simple 7 (7-speed) average retail $330.
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/women/1278/29345/


I like those cruiser type bikes. Take a look at the Electra bikes on their site. At least one H'town shop sells them, I think actually 2 do.

http://www.electrabike.com/


----------



## Guffinator

Well the bike's on the back of the Stang, just waiting for 6 o'clock so we can hit the trails!


----------



## madf1man

I'm ready now! You see that link I posted for the meet location back on reply #178 or so. Any other takers!!!


----------



## Guffinator

Isn't it the same location we were at on Sunday?


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Sorry PD and Mrs. B, this is the Giant I was talking about. The Raleigh is very similar. I suspect these are a little more upright than a hybrid. I think this is a 2009 model, the one I saw was dark green, probably 2008.
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/lifestyle/1277/29338/
> 
> Mrs. B., your original pedaling position was correct for riding on-road, sidewalks, etc. When seated, your knee should be just slightly bent at the bottom of the pedal stroke. More comfortable, easier on the knees, and more power. You really only lower the seat for offroad where you're standing on the pedals 75% of the time.


Chris, she wont be doing any offroad stuff. She is allmost 30 years old! :birthday2

Betty. You cannot have both worlds. If you want to be able to touch the ground, while seated with both feet, youll be giving up some leg endurance and power. The closer the seat is to the pedals, the more you have to raise your knees up during the peddaling action. This action is much harder on the joints and ligaments, not too mention hips.

Have you thought about a Recumbent?


----------



## madf1man

No its not but I'll meet ya the same spot as last time.


----------



## Guffinator

If you ride, you will crash.


That's all I'm sayin...


----------



## Gary

Bike barn is having a sale right now!

http://bikebarn.com/itemlist.cfm?pageId=315


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> Chris, she wont be doing any offroad stuff. She is allmost 30 years old! :birthday2
> 
> Betty. You cannot have both worlds. If you want to be able to touch the ground, while seated with both feet, youll be giving up some leg endurance and power. The closer the seat is to the pedals, the more you have to raise your knees up during the peddaling action. This action is much harder on the joints and ligaments, not too mention hips.
> 
> Have you thought about a Recumbent?


Eye no. That's why I told her the original position was correct, the other was just FYI. Biff is correct Mrs. B, having the seat too low is hard on the joints. The recumbents Biff is talking about are bikes where you sit on long reclining seat basically and the pedals are up high in front of you. Kind of lying on your back and pedalling. Planetary Cycles on S. Braeswood used to sell their own brand of recumbents, pretty sure they still do.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Bike barn is having a sale right now!
> 
> http://bikebarn.com/itemlist.cfm?pageId=315


Dang it! No TREK 7200 Hybrid on sale. Looks like the 3700 does not get a lot of good feedback on the components, but its also an all terrain one.

Eh, I guess I'll just leave the bike thing alone. More confused than Trophy Guy trying to figure out the home version of Let's Make a Deal with his parole officer.

PD2


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Eye no. That's why I told her the original position was correct, the other was just FYI. Biff is correct Mrs. B, having the seat too low is hard on the joints. The recumbents Biff is talking about are bikes where you sit on long reclining seat basically and the pedals are up high in front of you. Kind of lying on your back and pedalling. Planetary Cycles on S. Braeswood used to sell their own brand of recumbents, pretty sure they still do.


The Recumbant might be her best bet. You can carry groceries on those things.


----------



## fishermanX

Hey guys after this friday which is payday, I'll be ready to hit the trails which ya. I need some clipless shoes, helmet and prolly some shorts of some kind ( not see through ones ). Boy I know when I get out there I'm gonna find out just how out of shape I am.


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> The Recumbant might be her best bet. You can carry groceries on those things.


I carry mine in the old Winchester Originals trailer I used to pull the kids in. Here's a link to Planetary Cycles. Cool shop. As I recall, Cycle Genius was their in-house recumbent brand. 
http://planetarycycles.com/


----------



## Charles Helm

Guffinator said:


> If you ride, you will crash.
> 
> That's all I'm sayin...


No pictures?:rotfl:


----------



## Charles Helm

Gary said:


> The Recumbant might be her best bet. You can carry groceries on those things.


Kind of low-slung for mixing with traffic, aren't they? I would worry about being visible, although you can get one of those flags.

I am sure you have seen the "Cruiser" style bikes which have a lower seating position. They move the pedals farther forward. Not my speed but not as low as the recumbent.


----------



## Guffinator

Biff- didn't you mention something about Gary Fisher's having some sort of unique front end that you didn't like?


----------



## madf1man

I don't think he was being serious????


Charles Helm said:


> Kind of low-slung for mixing with traffic, aren't they? I would worry about being visible, although you can get one of those flags.
> 
> I am sure you have seen the "Cruiser" style bikes which have a lower seating position. They move the pedals farther forward. Not my speed but not as low as the recumbent.


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> Biff- didn't you mention something about Gary Fisher's having some sort of unique front end that you didn't like?


From what I hear its just fine as long as you use the stock fork the bike came with. They have the forks made special and if change out to another fork you change the geometry. I dont know how much though.

And they have alot of problems with the rear end on the Hi-fi's hyper-extending.


----------



## Gary

Looks like I may have all 3 days off this weekend. Im up for early Saturday and Monday mornings.


----------



## madf1man

3 days for me also. I'll be out there also, let me check on when for sure.


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> Looks like I may have all 3 days off this weekend. Im up for early Saturday and Monday mornings.


Ha ha ha you bastage, I took Friday off too! Needed a day off that doesn't deal with missing digits or car problems, LOL. Tennis Friday AM, riding at Brazos Bend on Sat, and tennis Sunday AM. Where are y'all riding Monday morning, might be able to get Lajuan to run trails while I ride.


----------



## Gary

Lets get a group ride going!


----------



## cjtamu

Don't count me in yet. Need to make sure Lajuan wants to run, and if she's running I need to make sure we have coverage for the Littlest Princess.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Don't count me in yet. I NEVER show up at anything!.


:slimer:


----------



## Charles Helm

madf1man said:


> I don't think he was being serious????


Dang, I hate playing the straight man (strictly in the comedic sense).:slimer:


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> I just realized it's going to be hot. Forget about me coming. Due to my advanced age, there are only 4 or 5 days out of the year where I actually get outdoors. :slimer:


You do realize the temp will not be b/w the 75 to 76 degrees you require?


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> You do realize the temp will not be b/w the 75 to 76 degrees you require?


I rode 12 miles Saturday! And I died! lol I cant do the ride along the levee thing in the direct sunlight untill it cools down. On Monday my BP was 146/94. Normally it runs around 115/78. Im ok if I ride under the canopy and out of direct sunlight.


----------



## cjtamu

Gary said:


> I rode 12 miles Saturday! And I died! lol I cant do the ride along the levee thing in the direct sunlight untill it cools down. On Monday my BP was 146/94. Normally it runs around 115/78. Im ok if I ride under the canopy and out of direct sunlight.


I just got a mental image of you with a big arse canopy strapped to your bike, ha ha ha ha ha. It is hot, if I ride it's early. Al my body parts are functioning normally again so it's back to the 4:30 AM rides starting Monday. About as cool as it gets all day and almost noooo traffic. Still lots of deer and other critters in S'land, lots of fun.

Talked to Lajuan and sounds like she's in. More than likely will bring the Littlest Princess along also, so probably no real technical stuff for me.


----------



## Gary

Andy. You gonna pick me up?


----------



## madf1man

I"ll be out there in the morning at 7 coming from Wilcrest


----------



## fishermanX

Huh?


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Huh?


Saturday Morning? 6:30?

Edit: Never mind. Im working. How about Sunday or Monday?


----------



## fishermanX

I'll get my shoes and helmet on saturday so lets plan on sunday and monday. I'll be taking a test ride on saturday evening


----------



## madf1man

Sunday morn ?


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Sunday morn ?


Roughly 8:00 at Wilcrest?


----------



## madf1man

Assuming your riding to Wilcrest how bout the Hwy 6 flood gates at 7am? I'll have the cell on in the morn


----------



## Gary

7 at the floodgates


----------



## fishermanX

who da man?


----------



## cjtamu

Y'all gonna ride Monday morning? I was thinking 7'ish at Hershey park, hit the dirt trails. Lajuan wants to run trails and Alyssa can handle the upper dirt there.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Y'all gonna ride Monday morning? I was thinking 7'ish at Hershey park, hit the dirt trails. Lajuan wants to run trails and Alyssa can handle the upper dirt there.


Me and Andy was talking about it, but Ill have to see how I recover. We rode from the flood gates to the bowl past Wilcrest. I didnt want to look too bad so I may have pushed myself a little than I should of. LOL But at least I didnt crash!


----------



## madf1man

Needing depthness in ponderment in these(change that to this) times of confusion it seems relivant to overlook this testing question and rely on ones knowingness of reality as one see's it as being pertanent. 


fishermanX said:


> who da man?


----------



## madf1man

Geeez post a reply to a simple question and then get ****** off by a fat guy in a picture not there before. Time spent and the changes between are a wonderment


----------



## Gary

Eh eh eh eh! :slimer:


----------



## Jeff Dean

Who are the two guys in the pictures?


----------



## Gary

Jeff Dean said:


> Who are the two guys in the pictures?


madf1man, Trey, and FishermanX, Andy Sady.


----------



## Jeff Dean

huh, didn't recognize Trey. Looks like Andy got a boo boo. Area looks fun.


----------



## Gary

Jeff Dean said:


> huh, didn't recognize Trey. Looks like Andy got a boo boo. Area looks fun.


It was a blast today Jeff. We took on the most technical trails we could find and it's way better to ride with other people. Especially if they are racers. LOL


----------



## Guffinator

I feel your pain Andy. Really, I do.


I blame Trey.


----------



## cjtamu

Weather looks iffy and don't know if anyone else is going, so we're bailing.


----------



## fishermanX

I'll be up for an afternoon ride today, Biffy's vag ina is a little sore and bailed on me this mornin. Let me know..


----------



## Shallow_Minded

A bike forum, I like it!


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Anyone riding the Tour De Pink next weekend?


----------



## cjtamu

fishermanX said:


> I'll be up for an afternoon ride today, Biffy's vag ina is a little sore and bailed on me this mornin. Let me know..


Don't like riding in the mid-day heat. Todd and I were talking about maybe checking out the track re-do at M&M today. May be tied up here with family stuff, we'll see. I'll let you know if we're going.

No Tour de Pink here, just starting to ride again after being injured. Probably shoot for metric century on the Frost Bike as the first road ride back if they're still doing that.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> I'll be up for an afternoon ride today, Biffy's vag ina is a little sore and bailed on me this mornin. Let me know..


Hey your the one that called and bailed Phoo! :slimer: But I was glad.


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Really cool bike video. If this doesn't make you want to get out a ride you're dead...HA!


----------



## Gary

Naw, this is more like it bro!


----------



## Gary

Turn the volume down if bad words offend you. This is wehere we were yesterday Steve.


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Yes I've seen those before, pretty cool. I never have been mountain biking, always been a roadie. Guess I like long distance and pain as opposed to technical and pain.


----------



## jelias

Gary said:


> Naw, this is more like it bro!


Holy Cow!! Do you guys do the stuff that the guys in the video do?


----------



## fishermanX

jelias said:


> Holy Cow!! Do you guys do the stuff that the guys in the video do?


Yes thats me. Oh no, wait, I'm dreaming. Ok I'm awake now, Uh, no cant ride like that but we do ride on trails like that.


----------



## Guffinator

jelias said:


> Holy Cow!! Do you guys do the stuff that the guys in the video do?


Not me!


----------



## Gary

WARNING: This video contains a few bad words. Please turn off the volume!

Were more like this Jose. :spineyes: Thats actually the Anthills.


----------



## Bane

*Racing action*

I do not know if any of you are aware but there is a somewhat underground cyclocross race series that takes place at memorial park. If anyone wants to check out a different form of racing then hit the park tomorrow at 6pm. The course is set up on the opposite side of memorial from the trails by the jogging track.


----------



## Bane

Gary said:


> WARNING: This video contains a few bad words. Please turn off the volume!
> 
> Were more like this Jose. :spineyes: Thats actually the Anthills.


Most of the guys in that video used to race for me at westside. the guy that went off the bridge is blind in one eye. it is a wonder he made it that far.


----------



## madf1man

In the tree's? Fast smooth layout or what?


----------



## fishermanX

Anybody wanna ride about 4:30 pm today?


----------



## madf1man

Doing a night ride tonight. Starting at about 7:30


----------



## fishermanX

With lights or something?


----------



## madf1man

Yep,it gets dark in the trees quick.


----------



## fishermanX

Dont think I'll be atempting that for a while. I need to get to know the trails better. To many tall roots.


----------



## Guffinator

fishermanX said:


> Dont think I'll be atempting that for a while. I need to get to know the trails better. To many tall roots.


I'm with you bro, I got busted up enough when I could see what I was going over. Not intersted in the night time stuff.


----------



## Gary

I need to get a full suspension bike. Im too old for a hardtail anymore. Even my arms hurt today. lol


----------



## madf1man

The rush is killer though. When its dark and you approach the downhills your lights are shining out into the trees across the black hole that awaits you. Killer stuff


----------



## Guffinator

Yeh, the rush. 




He means getting rushed to the ER in the back of an ambulance.


----------



## DanielT

I am riding today at 5:15. I am parking at the lot on dairy ashford.


----------



## Gary

Guffinator said:


> Yeh, the rush.
> 
> He means getting rushed to the ER in the back of an ambulance.


I wouldnt try riding there at night. Rush or no rush, theres really big spiders there. Yuck!


----------



## Gary

DanielT said:


> I am riding today at 5:15. I am parking at the lot on dairy ashford.


You riding the Lowers DT?


----------



## DanielT

I think so. I plan on riding to the bowl and back. That is about all the time I have. I am about to leave work.


----------



## Gary

DanielT said:


> I think so. I plan on riding to the bowl and back. That is about all the time I have. I am about to leave work.


Be carefull bro. With all the rain we have had lately, it's kinda gnarley!


----------



## fishermanX

Riding around 5pm today, anybody interested?


----------



## madf1man

Go for it man! Ride like the wind. I'm tired from last nights ride. Took me awhile to unwind once I got home at 10


----------



## fishermanX

Who's down for a sunday mornin ride?


----------



## Gary

Yea I was thinking about trying the resivoir, resevioer, the trail between the lakes.


----------



## fishermanX

I thought you'd be up for 6-bowl-6 this weekend, I am.


----------



## madf1man

Vehicle access roads behind resevior around lakes are probably still wet maybe in spots. Lots or deep ruts where tractors go thru mowing that hold water. A rather hard ride for flat terrain. Been awhile since I went thru there so if its changed I'm not aware. We,re doing memorial in the morn but i'll be good for sunday morn most likely


----------



## Guffinator

I may be in, doing the drag racing thing at Track 21 later


----------



## fishermanX

Cool. Sunday morn what time and where?


----------



## madf1man

We will be doing the ant hills in the morn after all. about 6:45 am off the belt 8 and boheme. I'll be ridin with a bass player lookin for a guitar player for his church band.


----------



## fishermanX

Sucks but I have to work in the mornin you still on for sunday? Tell you buddy I'll jam with him and see how it goes.


----------



## madf1man

yes on sunday, early like 7 am or so


----------



## fishermanX

Ok, Exact location and time please.


----------



## madf1man

7am Sound barrier wall at belt 8 and Boheme


----------



## yakfisher

Anyone from Austin perusing this thread? Always looking for dirt and/or road partners. Usually road a couple evenings a week, sat and sun dirt, road, or both. I am fairly happy with any pace


----------



## fishermanX

Trey, I went ahead and road today and wore myself out a little, hopefully I wont slow you down to much tommorrow.


----------



## fishermanX

Hey Guff, my legs feel like jello, lol. They've actually felt pretty jello'ie all week.


----------



## fishermanX

Trey, that was a really good ride today. Its cool when you got a fast guy settin the pace. I definitly put forth a lot more effort then when I ride alone. Give me a few more weeks and I wont be slowin you down so much. Its crazy how much more stamina I've gained in just one week.


----------



## Aggdaddy

Does anybody know if Chris Thayer did the Tour de Pink ride yesterday? Took me almost three hours to do the 47 mile run. Good event though.


----------



## cjtamu

David, I did not do the Tour de Pink. I tore muscles in both calves within a few weeks of each other, the right one is still recovering. Tested it yesterday, still not there. Can't ride had, can't run, can only play tennis about 50%, bleah. Left one is good to go, I did it about 3 weeks before the right, so hopefulyyy just a few more weeks till the right is 100%.


----------



## madf1man

Yea Andy we had a pretty good pace at times. By the time I got done with R/Cin I was toast. David glad ya had fun on the ride. Look forward to our next ride on or off road. Chris I thought you hurt a finger?


----------



## Aggdaddy

Chris
That's too bad. I hope you have a speedy recovery. 

Trey
Yeah, I could probably do some onroad with ya. I'll have to do some training on those Anthills on my own before I step up with big boys. 



cjtamu said:


> David, I did not do the Tour de Pink. I tore muscles in both calves within a few weeks of each other, the right one is still recovering. Tested it yesterday, still not there. Can't ride had, can't run, can only play tennis about 50%, bleah. Left one is good to go, I did it about 3 weeks before the right, so hopefulyyy just a few more weeks till the right is 100%.


----------



## cjtamu

madf1man said:


> Chris I thought you hurt a finger?


LOL, that's what started it. After that it was about 2 months before I could hold the handlebars comfortably 'cause of the road shock, so I really couldn't ride. I piddled at tennis but didn't play hard, finally went out to play hard and tore my left calf muscle. Waited about 4 weeks, went out to play and tore the right one. Turns out that not riding for so long (and basically doing almost nothing 'cause of the hand) tightened the calves up, I lost flexibility, and they tore. Talked to a physical therapist and have been stretching and doing light riding for about 4 or 5 weeks. I hope that the right one stays on the same schedule as the left, which would put it 100% in 2 to 3 more weeks. Been a weird year, I've played tennis for nearly 40 years and never had a leg problem. Never lost a finger doing it till recently either though, ha ha ha.


----------



## Gary

Aggdaddy said:


> Chris
> That's too bad. I hope you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Trey
> Yeah, I could probably do some onroad with ya. I'll have to do some training on those Anthills on my own before I step up with big boys.


Thats probably a good idea David. Trey is like the Lance Armstrong of the Anthills. The man can wheel!


----------



## nik77356

I wish I could get out there and ride with you guys. I still gotta get tires, tubes, a helmet, and a camelpak. Soon though!


----------



## fishermanX

Nik I'll spank ya here as well.....lol


----------



## nik77356

Haha Andy, I know for a fact you would spank me at riding. I've never really been MB'ing before so I'm a noob.


----------



## fishermanX

You know they make those little strollers that you can tow with a bike. Maybe I could pull you around a few times then you can tell people you went mountin biking.


----------



## nik77356

ROFL!!!


----------



## PD2

Anyone else notice how much Andy likes spanking high school boys? HEHEHEHE!!! Just kidding!!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Just stop it Paul. That's wrong and you're hurting people! Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## fishermanX

Hahahahahaha.


----------



## fishermanX

Hey Trey, how bout we ride saturday before racing? Or after racing would be cool too. Or heck, I'll even do both. What do ya say.


----------



## fishermanX

And then sunday morning. I'm totally diggin how good I'm feeling since I've been riding. I'm letting my legs recover all this week so I should be ready for some hard core riding this weekend. Oh yea, I'm spankin ya in 1/18th scale this weekend. See guys, I also like to spank old men, lol.........


----------



## madf1man

We'll be riding sat morn. Faster pace stuff. Just got my bike back with the new brakes. Going to memorial tonight for some night riding


----------



## fishermanX

Do you think I could hang with the faster pace? Will that be at the anthills?


----------



## madf1man

Anthills and maybe for a while at least. Worst that could happen is you get dropped and catch up when we stop or just finish the ride on your own. nothing wrong with tryin it


----------



## fishermanX

Cool. Just let me know what time and what location to park at.


----------



## cjtamu

Man, I am soooo ready for some road riding. Couple more weeks I hope!


----------



## fishermanX

Looks like were fixin to get a whole lotta rain with this hurricaine. I guess no anthils for a while. That sucks..


----------



## Jeff Dean

Are ya'll gonna do any riding this weekend? I guess pavement is still the only option.


----------



## madf1man

Working on the ants sunday morn 7am at wilcrest. 7138178035 if you wanna help. Planning on 3 hours.


----------



## chicken

*A Real Man's Bike*

Howdy Folks,

Here's a real ride :tongue:, no suspension, 120 psi smooth skinny tires, carbon frame.....

The second bike is my next one, a carbon Specialized Epic.


----------



## Gary

Drool... :spineyes:


----------



## beaker151

*road riding in conroe*

I quickly browsed through the bike threads but 32 pages I probably missed some things. Do any of you ride road bikes in the Conroe area. If so I have a small group of about 8 riders that will be getting back on the bikes soon to train for the MS150. None of us are pros but some of us will be out to do 50 to 80 miles at about a 16 mph to 18 mph once we get the rust off. so if you are not afraid of riding small hills let me know and I will keep you posted on what are schedule looks like. We typically start at the brookshire brothers at fm149 and fm105 because there are many different route lengths to pick from.


----------



## Bane

I said a while back i would post a pic of one of my rides. Here it is. i am in love with this bike.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Gary

Bane said:


> I said a while back i would post a pic of one of my rides. Here it is. i am in love with this bike.
> 
> [/ATTACH]


Dangit. Missed your post Danny. I havent seen one of those for years. Looks good bro!

I lost interest in cycling for awhile trying to keep up with a couple of younger riders. A 30lb hardtail with a 50 year old riding from 6 to the bowl killed me. lol

Bonus check at the end of March and this 23 pounder is growing on me.

http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?LibId=48777


----------



## Icecreamslick

*My Bike*

Hey, I have a bike!!! :doowapsta

I have barely riden it in the last three years and I'm so out of shape that I would probably fall out after a few miles, but a ride sounds fun! I'll have to find out when you guys are planning something and try to tag along for a while.

Jason


----------



## Gary

Icecreamslick said:


> Hey, I have a bike!!! :doowapsta
> 
> I have barely riden it in the last three years and I'm so out of shape that I would probably fall out after a few miles, but a ride sounds fun! I'll have to find out when you guys are planning something and try to tag along for a while.
> 
> Jason


We dont ride with Cannodale guys Jason. :slimer: Just kidding bro. Thats a sweet ride! Madf1man rides about 300 miles a day and is allways looking for someone give a heart attack during a ride.  I probably wont be ready untill early April. Im old and slow so Ill hang back with ya!


----------



## madf1man

I don't know what you're talkin about says he


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> I don't know what you're talkin about says he


After that ride with you and Andy that time I quit and sold my bike. I hurt for a week and told myself no mas. It wasnt the distance that killed me, it was trying to keep up with yall while being out of shape on a lead sled. But at least I didnt pass out in the back of your truck like the youngster Andy did! :slimer:


----------



## Icecreamslick

Gary said:


> We dont ride with Cannodale guys.


 Shame on you! ...judging a guy by the bike he rides. :biggrin: Well, don't let the Cannondale fool you, it generally hangs on a hook in the garage. I'm actually a lazy RC nerd.

Maybe we could ride our bike to a place to drive RC trucks. :cheers:


----------



## Gary

Icecreamslick said:


> Shame on you! ...judging a guy by the bike he rides. :biggrin: Well, don't let the Cannondale fool you, it generally hangs on a hook in the garage. I'm actually a lazy RC nerd.
> 
> Maybe we could ride our bike to a place to drive RC trucks. :cheers:


We know of a place!


----------



## nolatron

I've got a Record something something on-road. At least I think it's a record. It's been hanging on my wall since last summer, so I can't even remember what it is. Need to get a broken spring fixed and start riding again since it's warming up a little bit.


----------



## Icecreamslick

Wow! That would look like fun if I were 15 years younger....at the moment it looks a bit painful. :redface: Where were the pictures taken?


----------



## Gary

Icecreamslick said:


> Wow! That would look like fun if I were 15 years younger....at the moment it looks a bit painful. :redface: Where were the pictures taken?


Heck, I dont ride those things. But running an RC car there would be cool! :wink:

Its on the west side.


----------



## Gary

nolatron said:


> I've got a Record something something on-road. At least I think it's a record. It's been hanging on my wall since last summer, so I can't even remember what it is. Need to get a broken spring fixed and start riding again since it's warming up a little bit.


Welcome to 2Cool!


----------



## nolatron

Gary said:


> We know of a place!


Sweet setup. Where's that at?


----------



## nolatron

Gary said:


> Welcome to 2Cool!


Thanks! Came across the site the other day by chance while googling Houston R/C tracks and stuff.


----------



## Gary

nolatron said:


> Sweet setup. Where's that at?


Its sort of a secret that shouldt be posted in public. I can PM you though. Ever hear of the Anthills?


----------



## Bane

Gary said:


> Dangit. Missed your post Danny. I havent seen one of those for years. Looks good bro!
> 
> I lost interest in cycling for awhile trying to keep up with a couple of younger riders. A 30lb hardtail with a 50 year old riding from 6 to the bowl killed me. lol
> 
> Bonus check at the end of March and this 23 pounder is growing on me.
> 
> http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?LibId=48777


Don't ever stop riding. remeber it is not about the speed it is about being on the bike. Stumpys are great bikes. good angles and very responsive. While I am here I thought I would show my latest toy.


----------



## Gary

Sweet!


----------



## kstoracing

I use to ride all the time when I live in the Metroplex, rode Grapevine Lake, Knobs Hill. Dorba.org


----------



## beaker151

*2009 MS150*

To all I will be riding in this years MS150 on April 18-19, this will be the third time for me and I am looking forward to this years rides. Well about as much as someone can look forward to riding 176 miles on a bicycle in 2 days; but it is the cause that make the ride very much worth it. Each time I ride I can get over the level of support and dedication that this event brings each year in support of finding a cure to Multiple Sclerosis. If you wish to make a donation on my behalf to the National MS society you can do so at the following link.

http://main.nationalmssociety.org/goto/ChrisEllis

Thank you in advance all support is appreciated.


----------



## Gary

Danny. I'm re-thinking this. I have a Klein Attitude frame with a little dent on the top tube. Build that up?


----------



## Bane

How big of a dent are we talking about. If it is just a rock ding and less then 1/4 deep you will be ok. it also depends on where the ding is. it kind of sounds like a dent from the brake lever. if that is the case buildit up and get to riding.


----------

